# Moving Chickens Outside Help



## intrepid7 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello,
My 5 week old girls will be moving outside soon. I have just about completed the "Purina" 4x4 coop. (will be building a 4ft wide x 4ft high x 8ft length run for them in the next couple weeks. I read the article where it said to prepare the coop and have the food and waterer 6-8 inches off the ground. How would you recommend setting that up for this coop?
I also need to buy "big girl" waterers and feeders any recommendations? Just using the small starter ones now. Six hens (2 Leghorns, 2 tinted, 2 red sex link). Any help appreciated. 
Should I transfer the red heat lamp, still in 40's at night. I don't think there ready for that yet at 5-6 weeks or are they? 
Should I screen in the run on the bottom like the rest of it or leave it open and put hardware cloth around it? Plan on using 1/2" square wire for the run and under the coop.
Thank you so much in advance.

Steven Foster Nashua, NH


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

I recently moved my chickens outside but there


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

8 weeks old, I would move the lamp out there because it's getting inthe 40's


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

With 40's at night I would still give them heat BUT secure it in more than one spot. You dont want to burn down you coop or house. As for the run, if you dont want to free range cover it. Do you have a ton of predators ? I see no need to put wire under the coop.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

4x4 is pretty small for 6 hens. If you can't hang the feeder and waterers, put them on something like a cinder block to get them off the floor. Reason you want to do this cuz they are messy and will get shavings in them. They'll still need heat. Secure and then double secure the heat lamp. Make sure they can't come in contact with the lamp. Get that run built, they grow fast and will be growing out of that coop fast.


----------

